# Die Cast Boiler



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

Could a diecast boiler help out much on a Bachmann 2-6-6-2? I tought maybe I could buy one and try making a mould and tryin' it out myself! Does the details not molded on the boiler come off easily?Also, how much work is it to make a mold and pour the led and make it a good casting?


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

I don't know much about home casting, but MicroMark has quite a few supplies that you might want to look in to ...

http://www.micromark.com/SearchResult.aspx?deptIdFilter=0&searchPhrase=casting

TJ


----------



## flyvemaskin (Nov 19, 2011)

I've not cast much metal, but there are some that you can melt in a spoon by holding a match under it, and then pour it in a plastic boiler and it will not melt the plastic. I personally use the micro mark products and do a lot of casting of my own in Nscale and 1/25 scale truck and car models. It's not hard to do.


----------

